# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > M3D Forum >  A Micro on ebay

## icanthinkofanid

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-MICRO-M3...-/271778895016

Seems it's in hand ready to ship.

----------


## WayTooManyHobbies

Interesting - presumably from the Beta program.  I don't know what hardware changes it might be lacking.

Someone must have moved on, either away from 3D printing or into a different machine, before they received their reward.  I wonder how M3D will deal with updates to this machine, including software.

----------


## curious aardvark

probably someone who bought a bunch of the $150s just to resell.

----------


## Duck

There were none at $150; $199 was the lowest price on Kickstarter.

----------

